# The Nisei Week 2012



## Tj2OY (Jun 8, 2012)

Will be takeing place on August 18,2012:tu Might be going to this comp. depending on school and my times but ,whos going IN L.A

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NiseiWeek2012
http://ca.cubingusa.com/NiseiWeek2012/index.php


----------



## cubeflip (Jun 8, 2012)

I might be going. There's going to be a Head-to-Head, which I'm really excited about. Last time I was in a H2H was two years ago, and I lost in the first round by six seconds. This time I could make it to the final.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool this is going to be my first comp. if I go i will probly average about 23 or 15 seconds


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm going for sure! But I'm pretty slow...This will be my first comp so I'm just going for the experience.


----------



## Weston (Jul 4, 2012)

Most likely I will be there.


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 4, 2012)

Weston said:


> Most likely I will be there.


YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RubiXer (Jul 4, 2012)

Can anyone going sell me some maru lube and jigaloo.


----------



## Tj2OY (Jul 4, 2012)

Srry guys I just found out I have something to do for August (9th) and the week after witch I think will end on the 18th srry for the inconvenience could somebody make a vid of the comp. if you cant just take some pics and if you cant do that is ok  are you guys for southern california like I am or you just from u.s


----------



## cubeflip (Jul 8, 2012)

I don't have a ride


----------



## dlwl98 (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm selling cubes at Nisei week 2012:
Dayan Zhanchi black (48 point edge modded) $8
Dayan Lunhui white (no torpedoes) $5
Alpha V white (cubesmith half bright plus bright blue) $5
LanLan Gear Mastermorphix black $15
I'll give a Yj finhop white to anyone who wants it..
PM me to buy.


----------



## tonycube45 (Aug 15, 2012)

HEY GUYS THIS IS AMAZING OFFER

I WILL BE SELLING

LUBIX 4cc (used little bit)- 9 dollar

White Guhong V2(used sticker so there will be extra sticker) - 9 dollar

REPLY TO BUY THESE

FIRST TO REPLY FIRST TO GET THESE


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 15, 2012)

tonycube45 said:


> HEY GUYS THIS IS AMAZING OFFER
> 
> I WILL BE SELLING
> 
> ...



Is the Guhong v2 black? If so I will buy it.


----------



## tonycube45 (Aug 15, 2012)

Srry its white



cubeflip said:


> Is the Guhong v2 black? If so I will buy it.


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 15, 2012)

tonycube45 said:


> HEY GUYS THIS IS AMAZING OFFER
> 
> I WILL BE SELLING
> 
> ...



Dibs on the lubix.


----------



## tonycube45 (Aug 15, 2012)

SOLD (Lubix) That would be $9 


googlebleh said:


> Dibs on the lubix.


----------



## gavnasty (Aug 15, 2012)

Registration is closed on the website. Is it still possible for me to register?


----------



## tonycube45 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think so,


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 15, 2012)

gavnasty said:


> Registration is closed on the website. Is it still possible for me to register?



If you want to you can email Michael Young and let him know you're coming.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Aug 19, 2012)

So I take it nothing amazing happened at this comp? Who won? Congrats to whoever it was.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 19, 2012)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> So I take it nothing amazing happened at this comp? Who won? Congrats to whoever it was.



3x3 Winners:
Deven Nadudvari- 10.03 (!!!!!)
Cameron Brown- 11.41
James Hamory- 11.42

Head-to-Head:
1st- Michael Young (!!!!!) 8.71 single in Final
2nd- James Hamory


----------

